# Underneith the bridge



## Shade (Apr 7, 2008)

Private property signs under a public bridge.....wtf?..... i know huh
squat that shit anyway
makes for a fine place to sleep


----------



## Labea (Apr 8, 2008)

i would be more worried if there was a public property sign next to the private property one.

if your homeless, nothing is public.


----------

